# Manazel Real Estate - Cityscape 2006



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

I dont really understand what this company is about, but they have big plans.... and one of the cities is gonna get it... from the looks of it, it could very well be Abu Dhabi or Dubai! Also mentions on their website that they will announce their projects at cityscape.. anyone have any idea about all this?

http://www.manazel-re.com/


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

as much as we all love falcon city of wonders...dont u think 2 of these would be a bit much! the first one seems fine...go with that!

R


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

yes.. check projects.. they have a "Manazel Mini Malls City" which has all the wonders and even the statue of liberty!


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

Manazel City 3000 

Size 2,000,000 m2 
Consisting of 5,000 different types of villas and apartments ranging from 500 to 700 m2. 
Facilities include Schools, Golf Courses, Medical Clinics, Shopping Centers, Business Centers, Lakes, Theme Parks etc.











Manazel Mini Malls City 

Seven different malls representing seven different countries 
7 hotels reflecting the landmark of every country 
Theme parks consisting of Snow Park, Electronic Games Park, Wild Life Park and Water Park. 

3,000 Villas & Condominiums 
40 Towers (Apartments and Offices) 










yes ppl thats rite u can see the eiffel tower, pyramids, the statue of liberty, the taj mahal, the sydney oprah house, the red square, the colleseum and something that looks similar to the gate building....

R


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

not again falcon city.

one would be...ok but not another one :bash:

manazel plans billions of investment, guys we already heard of them several times.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^^ This one is serious.. especially the Mini Malls City... they have been advertising this in Guf News every day for the last few days!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

uke:


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Do you guys actually think Falcon City is a good idea? Am I the only one who thinks it's cheap and nasty, and within a year, it will be dilapidated, the developer will by then have done a runner...no one will visit it....and eventually it will be demolished and turned into giant car park???


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Naz UK said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's cheap and nasty


Nope


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

falcon city is supper tacky... i mean dubai has the potential to build things no one has ever done before...and they settle for copies?! the only reason why vegas must build replicas is because it does not have real character, so it must copy others. dubai does have character though, it should remain with its character!


----------



## UniTeD AraB EmiraTeS (Feb 23, 2005)

*The New Abu Dhabi will looks like !!*










































































































Cheers


----------



## UniTeD AraB EmiraTeS (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.manazel-re.com/text/projects.html ((((----->For more information<------))))


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

how many effel towers do we need for the UAE :lol:


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm considering knocking down the original one in Paris, on account of modern France being reduced to a complete mockery and insult to the founding principles of the Revolution it was built to commemmorate, let alone build another one (two, three?) in Dubai! God forbid.


----------



## Fluppet (Mar 25, 2005)

Looks to me like that project in Dubai that turned out to be a a scam run by a conman... I can't remember the name of it right now...Falcon City of Wonders I think.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Let's hope so


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

What's with the obsession with the eiffel tower anyway? To be honest I don't think it's all that great.


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

F**k knows what the big deal is. The fact that some of these freaks have suggested that their version of the Eiffel Tower will be taller than the real thing...just goes to show the twisted minds of these sad individuals.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

merged the two threads


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

give me a break.. r u out of ideas.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

This project is being targeted at middle class apparently...


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Manazel, a newly incorporated real estate company, has hinted plans to develop a new city outside Abu Dhabi called Manazel New City — a project consisting of 2500 low-cost villas to be built in the first phase.


In second phase another cluster of 2500 villas will be constructed in Ghantoot, near Dubai at a cost of Dh3 billion on 99-years lease for emiratis and expatriates.

"We have ambitious plans for the real estate sector especially in the low-cost categories not just for Abu Dhabi. We are also looking at suitable locations in Dubai, Sharjah and Ajman also for our future plans," Mohammed Muhana Al Qubaisi, Chairman, Manazel told Khaleej Times yesterday.

"In Abu Dhabi, the planned site for 'Manazel New City' project is the Al Raha Beach area and near the airport area on the Abu Dhabi-Dubai road where 2500 villas would be developed at a cost of Dh1.8 billion," Mohammed Muhana Al Qubaisi said.

"In the second phase, same number of villas would be built near Ghantoot, close to the territorial limits of Dubai," Al Qubaisi added.

He said that the project details would be announced shortly.

When asked to explain the low cost housing, Qubaisi said said that prefab technology which is quite popular in far east especially in Malaysia, has been selected for its durability, and cost effectiveness. "For this purpose, Manazil is in the process of establishing a joint venture with a Malaysian construction company," he said.

After Abu Dhabi, Manazil plans to focus on the garden city of Al Ain, which has so far has not been on the real estate map. The company is looking for suitable sites in Dubai and Ajman for its future expansion plans, before it ventures out to the Gulf region starting from Saudi Arabia.

The company has entered into strategic partnership with leading Islamic finance institutions and real estate developers in the country including Abu Dhabi Islamic Bank (ADIB), Dubai Islamic Bank (DIB), Al Maal Capital, Aldar properties, Dubai Holding Company, who have 20-30 per cent stake in the shareholding of the real estate company.

Manazel founded last year, held its first AGM in the city, to take into confidence the shareholders on its recent activities, including incorporation it achieved from competent authorities in Abu Dhabi to start business operations.


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

they need to be more innovative..not that they already are


----------



## markmywords (Feb 16, 2005)

Actually this sounds more feasible than Falcon City. Even the description is better


----------

